# Signs of period then nothing



## helsbells (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am new here and just looking for some answers to my worries and questions and some friendly advice.

I am 28 years old and have been off the pill since May last year and trying to get pregnant since September, I had irregular periods and have not had a period since December, I was diagnosed with polycystic ovaries a month ago and have been on Metformin since then.

About just over a week ago I have lots of cloudy discharge then got really sore nipples, and breasts. In the past this has always been a sign that I was about to get my period, but then at the weekend the pain in my breasts disappeared and I am totally back to normal, I took a pregnancy test at the weekend and it was negative, I no longer feel like I am going to get my period.

I am really confused why my period didn't come and feel really upset because I thought the metformin was starting to work but now I am not so sure.

Any thoughts welcome.

Helen


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Maybe you ovulated or your body at least tried to ovulate? Wait a couple of weeks and test again if your period still doesn't show up.

The uncertainty is so annoying! Still,







to MDC and good luck on your TTC journey!


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome to MDC!

Well, with PCOS it's totally common for your body to gear up to ovulate and not succeed several times in a very long cycle which either culminates in hormonal bleeding (annovulatory) or menstrual bleeding after a successful ovulation. I wouldn't be surprised, therefore if you did not yet ovulate and your body is working toward trying again. Discharge (or more commonly referred to as cervical fluid/mucous on these forums: CF or CM) often occurs just prior to an ovulation attempt.

To help take the mystery out of what your body is doing, I highly recommend starting to chart. While it can be difficult sometimes with PCOS to see what's happening as it's common to have highly variable temps, many women with PCOS (especially those on meds) often can see a biphasic pattern. It would be quite helpful to know if you are actually ovulating, which charting can tell you (almost 100% of the time- though sometimes cysts can cause high temps that look like ovulation) and it would allow you to know when to expect your period and/or when to test.

I recommend picking up a copy of Taking Charge of Your Fertility and a basal body thermometer. You can enter your data into www.fertilityfriend.com so that you can share your charts on this forum to get help and support. I'd also recommend joining some threads in the related forums like Trying To Conceive or Infertility (as there will be others there dealing with PCOS). Good luck!


----------



## krunchyk (May 28, 2011)

Hi Helen, I'm with Jaimee. I also have PCOS and I typically experience "pseudo" LH surges, which result in a lot of PMS like symptoms, but without the ovulation. It can be quite the hormonal roller coaster, and frustrating, to boot. Charting does help to pinpoint ovulation dates though. Good luck!


----------



## helsbells (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for getting back to me everyone.

I am even more confused now as the sore breasts have returned and I have also been having mild cramping. I have been quite emotional too, again, like I am about to get my period. Still nothing thought, I am so confused. I had been tracking my temperature for ages but it was starting to feel pointless because it was just all over the place, going up by point 2 of a degree for one day than going back to normal, so I stopped.

I might try again though if you think it will help.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

I do think it would be worth trying temping again and sharing your charts with us (via a site like www.fertilityfriend.com) so we can help you decipher what is going on. A jump of 0.2 degrees, while technically what you're looking for as a possible O spike, is not at all uncommon for a lot of women as normal temp variation. My temps can jump up and down quite a bit pre-O, but my spike is almost always extremely clear- must larger than 0.2 degrees and staying right at or above 98 degrees vs. my pre-O temps which are generally in the low to mid 97's. You might also experience huge variation until your body is gearing up to O and your temps may level out a bit and then spike (this was true for my friend that has PCOS). Maybe give it a try for a bit and see what happens?


----------

